# Alien 5: James Cameron macht den Fans neue Hoffnung



## Darkmoon76 (11. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien 5: James Cameron macht den Fans neue Hoffnung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien 5: James Cameron macht den Fans neue Hoffnung*


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2019)

> Der Film sollte direkt an Aliens: Die Rückkehr anknüpfen und die Teile 3 und 4 ignorieren.
> Der Film soll direkt an Robocop 1 anknüpfen und die anderen Teile ignorieren.
> [Der Film soll direkt an Terminator 2 anknüpfen und die anderen Teile ignorieren.]



Was soll die Scheiße? Wieso kann man nicht durch irgendeinen Kniff eínfach am Ende der bisherigen Reihe weitermachen? Oder auch nur schlicht akzeptieren, daß man Teil C und D  nicht besonders mag, aber die Konsequenzen für die Lore des infilm Universums trotzdem berücksichtigen?


----------



## hawkytonk (11. Februar 2019)

Naja, falls es doch noch etwas (ausgehend von Blomkamp's Idee für Alien) werden sollte, kann es ja mit Camerons Hilfe nur 10 bis 20 Jahre dauern. Ich mag ja Camerons Filme, aber 'zuweilen' lässt er sich ein Bisschen zu viel Zeit für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## 1xok (11. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso kann man nicht durch irgendeinen Kniff eínfach am Ende der bisherigen Reihe weitermachen? Oder auch nur schlicht akzeptieren, daß man Teil C und D  nicht besonders mag, aber die Konsequenzen für die Lore des infilm Universums trotzdem berücksichtigen?



Obwohl ich den zweiten Alien Teil an sich sehr mag, macht doch bereits dieser das ganze Unheimliche am Alien grundlegend kaputt. Und die nachfolgenden Teile setzen das _konsequent_ fort. Bis hin zu Camerons Spätwerk, das mit dem ursprünglichen Alien rein gar nichts mehr zu tun hat und das mich schon thematisch so wenig interessiert, dass ich mir die Filme bis heute nicht einmal angesehen habe. Für mich - und sicher auch viele andere - waren der Space Jockey und das Alien immer Wesen aus parallelen Evolutionen. Das war auch Dan O’Bannons Grundgedanke, von dem die Idee und das Drehbuch stammten.


----------



## ribald (11. Februar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Obwohl ich den zweiten Alien Teil an sich sehr mag, macht doch bereits dieser das Ganze unheimliche am Alien grundlegend kaputt. Und die nachfolgenden Teile setzen das _konsequent_ fort. Bis hin zu Camerons Spätwerk, das mit dem ursprünglichen Alien rein gar nichts mehr zu tun hat und das mich schon thematisch so wenig interessiert, dass ich mir die Filme bis heute nicht einmal angesehen habe. Für mich - und sicher auch viele andere - waren der Space Jockey und das Alien immer Wesen aus parallelen Evolutionen. Das war auch Dan O’Bannons Grundgedanke, von dem die Idee und das Drehbuch stammten.



Sakrileg! Aliens – Die Rückkehr ist einer, wenn nicht der beste Action/Scifi Streifen überhaupt, der macht garnichts kaputt pffft!


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Obwohl ich den zweiten Alien Teil an sich sehr mag, macht doch bereits dieser das Ganze unheimliche am Alien grundlegend kaputt.


Die Alien Filme waren schon immer eher eine Variation über ein Thema als ein konsistentes Universum. Der rote Faden war Ripleys Geschichte. Und gerade deshalb sollte man wenigstens da konsistent bleiben und nicht mal hier, mal da was dran flicken und durchstreichen.

Was ist das überhaupt für eine Arbeitsauffassung? Man stelle sich vor, man holt einen Tapezierer fürs Wohnzimmer ins Haus und der fängt erst mal ungefragt damit an, Zwischenwände zu ziehen und neue Wanddurchbrüche zu machen, weil dann nachher seine Tapete besser aussehen würde ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2019)

Der Gaul ist totgeritten. Noch mehr Leichenschändung will keiner.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Februar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Gaul ist totgeritten. Noch mehr Leichenschändung will keiner.



Die Leichenschändung erfolgte aber nicht durch Aliens 3 und 4 sondern durch Prometheus und Alien Covenant. 

Ich finde z.B. Alien 3 ziemlich solide und Teil 4 sogar richtig gut.

Ein Alien, das an Teil 4 anknüpft würde ich richtig gut finden, nur ist leider Sigourney Weaver inzwischen zu alt, da müsste jemand anders ran. 

Achso, wer es noch nicht kennt, die Basketball-Szene mussten sie umschneiden, weil Sigourney sofort den Korb traf und alle aus der Rolle fielen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FF44YvDVP8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Phone (11. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Leichenschändung erfolgte aber nicht durch Aliens 3 und 4 sondern durch Prometheus und Alien Covenant.
> 
> Ich finde z.B. Alien 3 ziemlich solide und Teil 4 sogar richtig gut.
> 
> ...




Sag das nicht zu laut, es gibt hier Menschen die sagen das Prometheus und Alien Covenant nix mit Alien zutun haben
Ich für meinen Teil fand die beiden nicht schlecht und paar nette Bilder sowie Sound / Musik gab es auch. dazu endlich mal wieder ein wenig Hintergrund zum Thema.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Leichenschändung erfolgte aber nicht durch Aliens 3 und 4 sondern durch Prometheus und Alien Covenant.


Genau das war auch gemeint. Unter Ridley Scott ist einfach nichts halbes und nichts Ganzes mehr entstanden. Es wirkt alles so planlos, und dank Covenant nun auch wieder unvollendet.

Darum bin ich der Meinung es nun mal endlich sein zu lassen. Am 1979er-Meisterwerk hat sich jedes Sequel die Zähne ausgebissen.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Leichenschändung erfolgte aber nicht durch Aliens 3 und 4 sondern durch Prometheus und Alien Covenant.


_Prometheus _hat sicher seine Kritikpunkte, aber imnmerhin ist das noch kein Totalausfall wie _Covenant_.



> Ein Alien, das an Teil 4 anknüpft würde ich richtig gut finden, nur ist leider Sigourney Weaver inzwischen zu alt, da müsste jemand anders ran.


Kommt drauf an, wie die Handlung aussieht. Eine 70jährige Ripley, die mehr aus dem Hintergrund agiert, könnte auch interessant sein.


----------



## 1xok (12. Februar 2019)

ribald schrieb:


> Sakrileg! Aliens – Die Rückkehr ist einer, wenn nicht der beste Action/Scifi Streifen überhaupt, der macht garnichts kaputt pffft!



Ich sag ja nicht, dass er schlecht ist. Sicher einer der besten Actionfilme aller Zeiten. Nur unheimlich ist er halt nicht mehr, weil viel zu viel erklärt und geballert wird. Da finde ich Predator schon wieder gruseliger, obwohl das auch eher ein Actionfilm ist. Oh man, muss gerade an Alien vs. Predator denken. Da wurde es so richtig trashig.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Achso, wer es noch nicht kennt, die Basketball-Szene mussten sie umschneiden, weil Sigourney sofort den Korb traf und alle aus der Rolle fielen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nix sofort, das war mindestens Versuch 4 wie man an der Klappe sieht 

Das ist ein Mythos der sich schon ewig hält, aber einfach nicht stimmt.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (12. Februar 2019)

weiß nicht... James Cameron hat das Gespür für "gute" Filme verloren. Fand in den letzten 20 Jahren eigentlich nichts mehr gut von ihm. Der abstieg was die Qualität der Filme Camerons angeht geht im Grunde mit titanic los... seitdem zählt nur noch Bombast... Story? Figuren? Spannung? Alles egal... Krachen muss es, teuer muss es sein, und Gigantismus ohne Ende haben...

Der Erfolg an den Kassen gibt ihm leider recht, die Filme fand ich aber alle eher mau.

Ridley Scott hat aber auch nachgelassen... Prometheus und Convenant haben mich nicht wirklich abgeholt... letzter war etwas besser, aber wirklich gut auch nicht. 

Ich fand den Film "Life" großartig und seit Alien ist "Calvin" für mich das Außerirdischen Monster schlechthin  geiler Film... Die Macher eines neuen Alienfilms sollten sich mal an die Leute vom "Life"-Film wenden... denn  so oder so ähnlich würde ich mir wieder einen Alienfilm wünschen...

Ein paar wenige Menschen, die keine Ahnung haben auf was sie sich da einlassen, auf engem raum mit einem fiesen Alien... 

Auch wenn das eben dann quasi genauso wie Alien 1 wäre nur mmit anderen Figuren, das hat noch die meiste Faszination und Spannung ausgelöst.


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Nix sofort, das war mindestens Versuch 4 wie man an der Klappe sieht
> 
> Das ist ein Mythos der sich schon ewig hält, aber einfach nicht stimmt.



Nicht jeder Versuch einer Szene wird bis zum Ende gedreht. Und das ist nun mal das Ende der Szene - es kann also durchaus vorherige Versuche gegeben haben, bei denen man vorher abgebrochen hat und gar nicht bis zum Wurf gekommen ist und das somit tatsächlich der erste Wurf gewesen sein.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Versuch einer Szene wird bis zum Ende gedreht. Und das ist nun mal das Ende der Szene - es kann also durchaus vorherige Versuche gegeben haben, bei denen man vorher abgebrochen hat und gar nicht bis zum Wurf gekommen ist und das somit tatsächlich der erste Wurf gewesen sein.


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist bei dem wenigen was vorher passiert doch eher gering.


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist bei dem wenigen was vorher passiert doch eher gering.


Es sind immerhin 2 Minuten fertig geschnittener Film - da kann schon einiges danebengehen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M27DfmNbTPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es sind immerhin 2 Minuten fertig geschnittener Film - da kann schon einiges danebengehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht aber nicht um die ganzen 2 Minuten sondern max 20 Sekunden, wie man  wiederum anhand der Klappe sieht.

Du verwechselst da gerade wohl Take und Shot.


----------



## Worrel (13. Februar 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da gerade wohl Take und Shot.


In erster Linie argumentiere ich nur, daß wir nicht wissen, wofür die anderen 3 Takes verbraucht wurden.

Interessant: Diese Webseite behauptet, es wäre erst der *sechste *Wurf gewesen (wie auch immer das dann mit der 4 auf der Klappe zu erklären ist ...) :
Did Sigourney Weaver Actually Make a Shocking Trick Shot in Alien Resurrection?


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2019)

2 Testwürfe ohne die Kamera laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Worrel (13. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 2 Testwürfe ohne die Kamera laufen zu lassen?


Macht aber keinen Sinn. Sie hat ja scheinbar eine Anzahl von Würfen ausgehandelt - warum sollte man die Kamera da noch nicht laufen lassen. Ich hätte darauf bestanden, daß die dann auch schon bei den Testwürfen läuft.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht hat sie es zuerst frei Hand probiert und dann gesagt ok es wird jetzt ernst. Maximal x Würfe mit Kamera. Wenns nicht klappt ok lassen wir es. Auch eine Option.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

Wie auch immer, es ist halt irgendwie witzig, dass es geklappt hat, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist ja nun wirklich winzig.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, es ist halt irgendwie witzig, dass es geklappt hat, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist ja nun wirklich winzig.



Ich war mir der Sztene gar nicht mehr bewusst und erst jetzt (jaja.. ich bin sehr spät dran) erkenne ich die Anspielung in Prometheus.
Wobei das dann sicherlich nicht in echt gedreht wurde 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWuLmGtEmeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> In erster Linie argumentiere ich nur, daß wir nicht wissen, wofür die anderen 3 Takes verbraucht wurden.


Für Würfe, der Take besteht hauptsächlich daraus. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das in den paar Sekunden vor dem Wurf was schief ging ist gering, da passiert ja nicht viel.



Worrel schrieb:


> Interessant: Diese Webseite behauptet, es wäre erst der *sechste *Wurf gewesen (wie auch immer das dann mit der 4 auf der Klappe zu erklären ist ...) :
> Did Sigourney Weaver Actually Make a Shocking Trick Shot in Alien Resurrection?


Ganz einfach: Andere Filmrolle, die Klappe dient ja hauptsächlich dazu dem Cutter den Take auf dieser Filmrolle zu finden.


----------

